# SQL 2005 sp3 error



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

im having a few issues with SAGE line 200 my accounting software thats using sql2005 on a windows server 2008 R2 (64-bit) DELL server. (note: the sql is the 32-bit version, and i downloaded the 32 bit sp3)

the sage support recommended i install sp3 for sql 2005
i backed up the db and ran sp3 pack but im getting an error

i have attached the error in a jpg, (the whole logmein page is displayed,dont know how to print screen through logmein? will google this...)

i will ask my tech in a few days, was just curious what you guys thought

again, thanks for reading this post
pk


----------

